# Loss of eye lashes and hair



## rgrabeel (Nov 12, 2014)

Has anyone experienced hair loss and losing eye lashes? Luckily I have thick hair so it not that noticeable. But my eyelashes are so short I can't be mascara on them. I know it sounds vain but I am afraid before long I won't have any at all. My thyroid seems to be in check so the doctor does not want to make any adjustments. Another doctor prescribed an ointment that is close to $100 a month and might work as long as you continue to take it. I know it sounds vain but I am getting very self conscious.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How are your eyebrows?

That ointment is temporary--soon after you stop using it, your eyelashes will go back to what they were without the ointment. It does not solve the root cause of the loss of eyelashes.

What is your diagnosis and treatment plan for thyroid? I suspect your lab levels are not optimal, and that's why you're experiencing issues. Or if you've just started treatment within the last few months, that could explain it, too. I didn't have hair loss until I started on Synthroid. It lasted a few months, then went back to normal.


----------



## cujet (Feb 6, 2015)

I am male, 51, hashi's for many years.

The very first thing that happened is my hair fell out. I don't mean male pattern baldness, I mean a complete loss of hair. The other thing I noticed is that my normally bushy eyebrows thinned and the outer sections disappeared. Eyelashes are about the same. Even with all the levels correct, those issues remain.

I've heard it's different for everyone, with regard to hair loss. Some hypo people continue on with a full head of hair and more.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

rgrabeel said:


> Has anyone experienced hair loss and losing eye lashes? Luckily I have thick hair so it not that noticeable. But my eyelashes are so short I can't be mascara on them. I know it sounds vain but I am afraid before long I won't have any at all. My thyroid seems to be in check so the doctor does not want to make any adjustments. Another doctor prescribed an ointment that is close to $100 a month and might work as long as you continue to take it. I know it sounds vain but I am getting very self conscious.


Would you mind posting your most recent labs with ranges please?


----------

